# Wat tools do u use to secure ur PC?



## prasathvishnu (Jan 30, 2005)

Security!
Many tools are available to protect ur PC from threat
Some commercial tools may fail to deliver wat it should
Some r free and very good

Yes there are bench marks!
But not single tool can protect.
Some combination will do good.

I m sure that DIGIT forum members r good in securing their PC?
Wat combination do u use?
Spywares, Trojan detectors, Antivirus, Firewalls.........

Share ur experience. It will be useful for every one.

My List
--------
Norton Antivirus 2003 for 2000 and XP and Norton 5 for Windows 98
eWido Security Suite - Free ani trojan scanner
Trojan Hunter - Commercial One
Ad-Aware for regular spyware scans

Thank You


-Vishnu-


----------



## babumuchhala (Jan 30, 2005)

Well i use

Microsoft Antispyware + Spybot Search and Destroy

AVG Antivirus 7.0 Free

Zone Alarm + WinXP firewall

Thats the combination that dose the trick for me


----------



## tejesh (Jan 31, 2005)

Avast anti-virus ver. 4.5 Home Edition
ZoneAlarm firewall
a2 free edition
Spybot-Search & Destroy
That's it!


----------



## Sourabh (Jan 31, 2005)

just the windows firewall in sp2

and webroot spy sweeper


----------



## sreevirus (Jan 31, 2005)

for me, 
Kaspersky Antivirus Personal 5
ZoneAlarm Pro 5.5
Spybot SnD 1.3
Microsoft AntiSpyware beta 1
SpywareBlaste 3.2 (just in case, coz it monitors firefox too)

btw, what i dont like abt MS AntiSpyware is it itself is a microsoft adware...it tries setting the IE homepage to msn and other simlar settings which essentialy acts as MS ads.


----------



## digen (Jan 31, 2005)

Anti-virusresently trying out NOD32.
For the firewall i've a layered approach.A router with some predefined ruleset.It  blocks any unrequested trafiic ie inbound & for monitoring outgoing connections i've a software firewall[zone alarm].

Regarding anti-spyware well basically Spybot ,Adaware,spyware blaster[for activex control] & currently trying out MS anti-spyware.
Also i rely on some *common sense*.   



> Zone Alarm + WinXP firewall



May I ask you why you are running such a combo? Does that give you a added sense of security? Upon that it doesnt even monitor outgoing connections? zone alarm is doing the job for ya anyways.Just my 2 cents though.


----------



## cooljeba (Jan 31, 2005)

hmm mine is

AVG + sygate personal firewall

Adaware + spybot search and destroy

and navisope ( gives me complete control of the file that is transfered from the net)

..:: peace ::..
Jeba


----------



## babumuchhala (Jan 31, 2005)

digen verma said:
			
		

> > Zone Alarm + WinXP firewall
> 
> 
> 
> May I ask you why you are running such a combo? Does that give you a added sense of security? Upon that it doesnt even monitor outgoing connections? zone alarm is doing the job for ya anyways.Just my 2 cents though.



Just like that. ZA Pro does its job suprbly. And i hav left the Windows XP firewall On Just Like That
Anways Two is better than One


----------



## ujjwal (Jan 31, 2005)

On linux I use

iptables
Bitdefender Console (rarely)

On windows I use

Kerio Personal Firewall
AVG 7.0 Free
Adaware SE
Spyware Blaster


----------



## grinning_devil (Jan 31, 2005)

Norton antivirus 2004  
              Zone Alarm
              XP Inbuilt firewall
              Spybot
              Adaware

nd thanks to above tools,PC is clean till date!!!


----------



## diab0lic666 (Jan 31, 2005)

I use comman sense.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 31, 2005)

NAV 2K5 with Sygate Firewall pro, & DEP enabled

I use outlook for mail checking, the biggest source of virus is mails, so I download headers only, not the mail with attachments, this way even spam is reduced


----------



## techno_funky (Jan 31, 2005)

hmm here goes 
Kaspersky Antivirus Personal 5
ZoneAlarm Pro 5.5
Spybot SnD 1.3
Firefox


----------



## Thinkdigit2005 (Jan 31, 2005)

Nothing , to secure my PC.


I used norton, but now i donot use anything.


you cannot be hacked untill there is way to find your IP.

visiting sites like thinkdigit, and others would not harm.

some sites record your IP, and they try to send trojans , so beware when connected to net.


----------



## club_pranay (Jan 31, 2005)

i keep the computer room's door locked.


 juzz kiddin'
well, Xp sp2, spybot S&D, Lavasoft AdWare, Xsoftspy, stinger, zone alarm(not after sp2), norton2004


----------



## GNUrag (Jan 31, 2005)

I use * iptables * that's all!

and  * procmail * for  spam filtering.


----------



## borg (Jan 31, 2005)

I use..... hey wait a minute!!! I will be compromising my security the moment I reveal my security profile!!!  The best protection comes when u keep the security hidden & invisible. Don't u think?  :roll:


----------



## whoopy_whale (Jan 31, 2005)

Zone Alarm Firewall
Ad Aware


----------



## theraven (Jan 31, 2005)

Zone Alarm Pro 5.5
KAV Personal Pro
Adaware
Spybot
BPS Spyware Remover
MS Antispyware (Currently under speculation)
System Mechanic
HiJackThis

and lots and lots of common sense ....
yeah its more important than the huge list of security tools i use
better safe than sorry i say


----------



## goldy_bansal (Jan 31, 2005)

*Norton Internet Security 2004*

Hey guys just use Norton Internet Security 2004 and forget about Hacking, Viruses, Spywares and Spam. Believe me this is excellent product for your machine that's why Norton is leader in computer security.


----------



## swatkat (Jan 31, 2005)

AVG 7 Free
Kaspersky Anti Hacker (Bundled with System Mechanic 5 Pro Demo)
SpyBot SnD
AdAware
SpywareBlaster
SpywareGuard
SwatIt!


----------



## prasathvishnu (Feb 1, 2005)

> I use..... hey wait a minute!!! I will be compromising my security the moment I reveal my security profile!!! The best protection comes when u keep the security hidden & invisible. Don't u think?



I asked this so that other members can secure their PC
with the information from people like u.

Cool. So u r  going to keep security profile hidden with u.
No Probs. 
 

But the hackers will not be targeting u specificly
rather, they will be using holes in the softwares we use.
The more popular it is, the target likely to be more.

But, as Raven said Common Sense is more important than these tools.
Having these good set tools of installed, decreases the threat.Just that.

-Vishnu-


----------



## borg (Feb 1, 2005)

Yeah man, I understand. Was just kidding , Anyways, I use-

Spybot
Ad aware
Avast Antivirus
MS Anti Spyware
XP firewall


----------



## prasathvishnu (Feb 1, 2005)

Thanx Borg.
Thanx for sharing.
Nice set of tools u use.

Vishnu-


----------



## shwetanshu (Feb 1, 2005)

Well i use 
  Norton Antivirus 2005
  Zone Alarm Pro 5.5
  Adaware 
  All updates for Windows XP

That's it !!!!


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jul 19, 2005)

here are my security agents:

AVG7.0
MS antispyware
Zone Alarm
AND updated windows


----------



## khattam_ (Jul 19, 2005)

Windows XP SP2+All Critical Updates
Kaspersky Antivirus
Artera Tubo Ultra Secure Firewall
Adaware
Safe XP (tweakings)
and many more


----------



## mukul (Jul 19, 2005)

kav
adware
ms antispyware
zone alarm
ad muncher/proximitron

that's it


----------



## rajas (Jul 19, 2005)

XPSP2, Windows Antispyware. I donn have Internet. So no issues. I use my office net for my downloads. Highly trusted and secure.


----------



## rohanbee (Jul 19, 2005)

am using 
Mcafee Anti-virus
Mcafee Firewall
Mcafee Spam blaster
Microsoft Anti-spyware
Spysweeper

am planning to shift to
Norton and
zone alarm pro


----------



## kalpik (Jul 19, 2005)

Im using NOD32 and SP2 Firewall! Thats it! Not ONE infection till date!


----------



## arclight (Jul 19, 2005)

Zone Alarm Pro 5.5
NOD32
Adaware
Spyware Doctor
Spyware Blaster
System Mechanic
HiJackThis


----------



## Thor (Jul 19, 2005)

Avast 4.6 HE With Latest Updates [Updated Today]
Zone Alarm Pro
Lavasoft Ad-Aware Home Edition
Spybot S&D Latest.
UltimatePopUpBlocker
System Mechanic 5 pro
-----------------------------
XP SP 2 and Autopatcher May 05 installed too


----------



## mariner (Jul 19, 2005)

xp sp2
kaspersky personal 5.0
sygate personal firewall
spybot snd
spyware blaster
ad aware se
sys mech pro 5.0


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jul 19, 2005)

XP SP2 - fully patched up
Norton 2005 antivirus - fully updated (7 days)
Zone Alarm - Monthly updated
Spybot free
Ad-Aware free

Till now no infections as i dont usually surf aimlessly and dont download free stuff


----------



## anandk (Jul 19, 2005)

Its
BitDefender
MS Anti-Spy, AdAware, SpyBot
ZoneAlarm
for me.   8)


----------



## Delpiero (Jul 19, 2005)

Here's what i use

Zone alarm 5.5
Webroot spysweeper
Spybot S&D


----------



## Charley (Jul 20, 2005)

My drive is filled with more freeware and some trialwares.

Spybot
Adware
Hijack
Zone Alarm
Avast
NOD32
Antivir
AVG
CCleaner
Spyware blaster
and spyware guard
KAV beta

Even with all this I face probs with viruses, torjans...


----------



## AGENT_SMITH (Jul 20, 2005)

WIN XP SP2
ZoneAlarm
SpyBot Search & Destroy
NOD 32


----------



## Charley (Jul 20, 2005)

I forgot, also I use  Trojan Hunter and Tiny Firewall .


----------



## x10d (Jul 21, 2005)

NOD32 AV

ZoneAlarm 5.5 (only)

Microsoft Antispyware (beta)

Windows XP SP2 (with each'n every security Update)


...and 8 years experience of PC/Net usage.


----------



## Charley (Jul 21, 2005)

does any1 use norton utilities?


----------



## Thor (Jul 22, 2005)

I use Norton Utilities. Speed Disk, One Button Checkup, Norton WinDoctor r most used by Me. I hv NAV 04 turned off as it used to hog too much of mine resources. Machine became slow as snail. Avast 4.6 is lite and does the job. Bi-weekly optimizing Drives [Twice Consecutively] keeps my Drives Clutter free , Monthly Checkup with one button checkup and WinDoc keeps it cool. I also use SystemMechanic 5 pro with good effect. SysMech reg Clean, defrag,compact is cool.


----------



## Charley (Jul 22, 2005)

which utility is better norton or __________ ???


----------



## Thor (Jul 22, 2005)

Norton's SpeedDisk is better than System Mechanics corresponding Tool. Norton's WinDoctor is better I Think. But system mechanic is faster. System Mechanic Junk finder, Registry Optimezer tools r better. System Mechanics erase ur track is faster too. So using both in tandem shud be good idea.


----------



## Charley (Jul 22, 2005)

Delpiero said:
			
		

> Webroot spysweeper



It detects but doesnt remove the spyware. Why ?


----------



## Techmastro (Jul 23, 2005)

Norton antivirus 2005
zone alarm pro
Windows firewall
Occasional scan for trojans & spywares


----------



## whim_gen (Jul 23, 2005)

@achako
_LOL_ ur system sounds like a security goods' showroom

No offence


Me uses firefox,win 2k with sp2,ZA free edition,Adaware+spybot


----------



## Charley (Jul 24, 2005)

whim_gen said:
			
		

> @achako
> _LOL_ ur system sounds like a security goods' showroom
> 
> No offence



Did u think it was a joke ??


----------



## mohit (Jul 24, 2005)

i rely on the following ,

 KAV Personal Pro

 Zone Alarm

 MS Antispyware (Beta)

 Ad-aware SE

In addition to these i am using SP2 with automatic updates turned on and also using Ccleaner to keep my system clean and free from junk.


----------



## hack expert (Jul 24, 2005)

Win xp sp2 , zone alarm ,spybot,Panda Antivirus dat does the work for me


----------



## Sreekanth V (Jul 27, 2005)

*Real Security*

Here is mine,

 WindowsXP SP2, completely updated
 Opera for Internet browsing
 Antivir PersonalEdition
 Zone alarm pro (With adblocking turned to high)
 Spybot SnD
 Spyware Blaster
 Spyware Doctor
 Ad Aware SE

  And finally PC security test 2005 to test all these things work well.
Then with peace in mind I will browse anything on the internet.
Nobody will attack me, Nothing will infect me and that is enough for me.


----------



## Charley (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: Real Security*



			
				Sreekanth V said:
			
		

> Opera for Internet browsing



*how is it a secure tool?   Its only a browser.*


----------



## Sreekanth V (Jul 27, 2005)

I mean there is less security loopholes in that browser as it is an important thing about security. Firefox too is less vulnerable than IE. Using IE is riskiest thing. Try PC security test 2005 if you want to know it simply. Make sure your AV and Firewall and all those protection wares are ON stage. And find it out.


----------



## drgrudge (Jul 27, 2005)

Hmm.. how I protect my system.. those who are interested can read this topic:
*{Are "Condoms" required?}*


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jul 31, 2005)

Hohahahahahahahahhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
I started laughing as soon i read the link but after it loaded welllllll
IT REALLY ROCKS MAN !!!!!

Thnx for an eye catching link title and a useful post at oobertech.


----------



## vignesh (Jul 31, 2005)

avast 4.6 home edition
adware personal 1.05
thats it.Anything else that I need to be secure


----------



## Gaurav (Jul 31, 2005)

Norton Antivirus 2002 daily updated
ZoneAlarm Pro version 6 (with anti spyware) really nice upgrade. It detects each and every suspicious activity.
Windows XP SP2 updated regularly.
Hide IP Platinum v 1.41


----------



## escape7 (Aug 1, 2005)

Gaurav said:
			
		

> Norton Antivirus 2002 daily updated



*Daily updated ???*. Not _needed_ dude, just update it once a week or a fortnight.

About the softwares : 

-> Norton Antivirus 2003
-> Windows Firewall

I've got sp2...but i disabled most of its options...i update my av once in 14-15 days...Just being sensible while surfing the net secures ur pc.


----------



## srijan007 (Aug 1, 2005)

I use the foll. tools 
 Spybot S&D
 Microsoft antispyw
 ZoneAlarm firewall
 AVG Free

Tey hog sys. resources but really work. Diasabling Even one of them opens up many new security holes. 
Spybot only checks but its TEATIMER extension helps block bad downloads
Fiewall is necessary in July the poeple at Digit have written that a 3rd party firewall is better.
Be sure to have Real Time protection and Heurstic Scanning or you'll be in trouble.    
P.S. :-Also remember to update.


----------



## drgrudge (Aug 1, 2005)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> Hohahahahahahahahhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> I started laughing as soon i read the link but after it loaded welllllll
> IT REALLY ROCKS MAN !!!!!
> 
> Thnx for an eye catching link title and a useful post at oobertech.


Thanks man. I posted at Neowin also.. it got *800+ views in 6 mins* flat     8)  
What do you think of it? Do you agree with me?  PPl are too paranoid abt securing their PC.


----------



## sba (Aug 1, 2005)

A few people are definitely crazy in here. Whats the use of so many AVs, Spyware hunters...?
Anyways, I use iptables and privoxy. Thats it...


----------



## drgrudge (Aug 1, 2005)

One question:
For all the ppl who use AV, Firewalls , anti-sypware and other "Security" features. Don't you get affected? I had AV's and firewalls installed long ago and I had my windows corrupted and all .dll files were deleted. So I have learnt my leason the hard way  


@sba,
I have replied to your post at my thread {Are "Condoms" required?}.


----------



## alib_i (Aug 1, 2005)

I'm not a member of Oobertech .. so I'll reply here !

I completely agree with drgrudge...
3 points..
1. P2P is unnecessarily labelled as dangerous. I've been using P2Ps (Kazaa, Bittorrent, DC++, eDonkey, Shareaza everything) since last 4-5 years .. I've never seen my computer infect with any virus/worm etc. People have quite uselessly created this *air* or suspicion behind P2Ps.
2. Heating Probems .. baah .. too overrated again. My comp is ON for 24hrs .. never had any problem ( but well then my system is quite humble  )
3. AntiVirus/Firewall/Spyware Protection:: _yaar_ tell me one thing .. spywares slow your computer down .. so what's the point in keeping heavy AV+Firewalls which also do the same job .. slow it down .. eat resources just like a spyware. 

achhaa .. anyways
whether windows requires protection or not ...
Condoms _are_ required ! LOL

-----
alibi


----------



## drgrudge (Aug 1, 2005)

@alib_i and others,
Lets not hijack this thread  


If you want to reply to my "erotic article", plz join oobertech or plz start a new thread where we can discuss whether to discuss to use condoms or not


----------



## cooltarun (Aug 2, 2005)

Firewall: OutPost
AntiVirus: Avast
Anti-Spyware: Spybot S&D


----------



## siriusb (Aug 2, 2005)

I agree with those points for not using prophylactic devices in a network too.
But then again, there's always the chance for a networked computer to catch a virus when dealing with strangers 
Ok, enough double talk. I just wanted to know if my nvidia hardware firewall in the nf4 ultra chipset competent enough.
Right now, I don't have an antivirus. I do monthly online scan at trnedmicro.


----------



## Sreekanth V (Aug 2, 2005)

How many bandwidth, online scanners need?


----------



## siriusb (Aug 2, 2005)

Well, online scanners are not thorough but they can detect popular virii.  When u first visit the housecall website, u will be downloading the engine, This will be about 10 or so MB. Then every time come again only the latest virus definitions gets loaded. This is about 2 or 3MB i guess. Then u can scan offline from the browser.


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Aug 2, 2005)

<Wat tools do u use to secure ur PC?>

4 inch steel bolts and a couple of metal strips to secure my PC to the desk.   Also, lock and key for all doors.

Symantec AV Corporate Edition v10 (Light and effective)
Default WinXP SP2 Firewall

-Keith


----------



## kalpik (Aug 3, 2005)

Symantec Corporate 10 is light on your system? It takes around 60-100 MB RAM on my pc! How much does it take on yours?


----------



## Generic Superhero (Aug 3, 2005)

I use the following to fortify my system:
Avast Antivirus Professional
Zone Alarm Professional
Spybot Search & Destroy


----------



## vij26 (Aug 3, 2005)

Microsoft Anti-Spyware
Avast Anti-Virus
Windows XP Firewall
I have also got an edited HOSTS file and i also use spyware blaster


----------



## srijan007 (Aug 4, 2005)

Somebody Help
Whent I ran PC security test 20005 it said 75%(good protection)
But my sys can't detect an unknown virus.
Which AV should I use


----------



## kalpik (Aug 4, 2005)

srijan007 said:
			
		

> PC security test *20005*



MAN got to have that software! (Kidding!)
Actually there is no need to get soooo paranoid about computer security! I've seen ppl never get a virus even with AVG installed and i've seen ppl get viruses with kaspersky! There is NO such antivirus which will catch ALL the viruses. So u cannot be 100% secure. A lot depends on your surfing habbits. So i'd say safe hex is the way to be protected!


----------



## fact_speaks (Aug 7, 2005)

See dude this depends if u use a lot of internet surfing U should defenetly consider Norton + Adware se + Antivirus guard+ Windowsxp firewall this combination does the trick & ur system will not get slow man try & let me know how the combination work if u want additional security through in Spybot this is good but this is not a user friendly software u have to be real good at computers.


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 7, 2005)

just the windows firewall in sp2 

Nothing else . No antivir too , just chk my comp for vir in 2 months. I never keep any antivir installed.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 7, 2005)

After Iloveu struct my win98 in 2000 there has been no more infections as i shifted to xp and used zone...

But i loved the virus a lot, good brains...


----------



## Ashis (Aug 8, 2005)

Norton Internet Security 2005 + Microsoft Antispyware

Registry First Aid & Advanced System Optimizer !!!

Thats is.......They Do There Job !!!


----------

